# Does anyone know why screenshot is permitted on Apple but not on Android?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I can take screenshot with rooted phone, but using one is against TOS.


----------



## rubivroom (Jul 26, 2016)

It's because Android users are shady. It's totally for security purposes.  JK ... I have no idea why this is. I have the app on both Android & iPhone myself.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't know anything about apple, but I would guess because it's easier in android to not allow an app to take a screenshot.... It's as simple as a screenshot flag set to false when the app is compiled in android


----------



## SilverToyota (Feb 27, 2017)

Press power button and volume down in Android for screen shot.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

SilverToyota said:


> Press power button and volume down in Android for screen shot.


It works for normal apps but for Flex, not at all.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Android allows blocking, apple does not. Stupid they are ok on one, but not on another.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

It's because in Android they set the secure flag making Android think it's a banking like app so it's disabled


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

SafetyNet attestation


----------

